# General beekeeping > Bee health >  Check out wemos1 app I've made.

## The Drone Ranger

Sorry this wasnt working

----------


## Calum

> Sent from my S208 using Tapatalk


what does it do?

----------


## The Drone Ranger

> what does it do?


 I don't think this link worked Calum I

Its a phone app that reads 10 temperature sensors, a humidity sensor and the current state of the hive either upright, leaning fallen over or just being moved
Data is from sensors placed in the crown board

There's a picture in the thread "Hive Monitoring DIY"

I don't think I can share the project now as Blynk have made some changes to their app

----------

